
GitLab acquires Gitter - gerosan
http://blog.gitter.im/2017/03/15/gitter-gitlab-acquisition/
======
ekvintroj
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13877156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13877156)

------
jsnell
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13877156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13877156)

------
akras14
Not really a dupe, since it's a link to the official Gitter blog instead of
Venturebeats

------
rjain15
What is the use of Gitter with Gitlab, in the post-slack world?

~~~
agibsonccc
Huge gitter user here. We have still found it more seamless for our open
source community over slack. A big reason for this is due to the model of how
easily gitter enables people to join rooms.

Our community has over 4k users in the channel.

Slack still seems to be more focused on internal companies not communities
with lots of people.

